# How to slice these?



## honesttjohn (Jan 27, 2015)

Picked this up today for $20 -- I see some good signs here.

What's the best way to make slices 2-3 inches thick, besides carefully? Chainsaw I got. Too wide for my Band Saw.

HJ

CNC machine is salivating !!


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

I guess you don't do any wood turning? I see at least 2 nice looking bowls in that crotch piece on the left side in the front in that photo!!!!!


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

To answer your question the only way I can think of to do it safely would be to let about 6 inches over hang a table (picnic table?) tie it down with a ratchet strap to the table and cut it with your chainsaw. I'm not sure what to when you get to the end of the log though.

If you know someone that has a bandsaw with a 12" resaw capacity, that would another way to go.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Do you mean round disks off the stumps? I'd use a handsaw, there are several types that would be easy, frame saws, bow saws, Japanese timber saws, traditional bow and crosscut saws, whatever you have or are willing to buy. 
http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/one-mancrosscutlogsaw.aspx


----------



## honesttjohn (Jan 27, 2015)

That's what I'm trying to do, Hammer. 

Are the handsaws better than trying to use the ole Stihl? Probably a little more accurate.

HJ

Ready to put Mama on the other end if needbe.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

I would use the chainsaw to cut cookies from those short logs.

You do realize that they will crack, don't you?


----------



## honesttjohn (Jan 27, 2015)

The cracking is what I'm afraid of. Doing them lengthwise is the other way to go.

Got to see how long the chainsaw blade is.

HJ


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

Check out the following link for how to slice the logs lengthwise.

http://wonderfulwood.com/sawing-a-log-for-bowls/


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks ETWW. I enjoyed that journey!!


----------



## honesttjohn (Jan 27, 2015)

Tim,

What's your opinion? Sliced crossways or lengthways? Gonna probably carve address signs or something "in the rough" - - whatever a customer wants .

HJ


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

John, you answered your own question.....for signs and boardage it's lengthwise...cross grain doesn't hold up good for boards. The flair in my opinion will be great for turning stock, it will have compressed/burly grain in the flairs...beautiful bowl material.


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

For logs--I cut them lengthwise--makes for stronger bowls---It's me I guess, I don't enjoy turning endgrain like what you'd have if you made cookies. The thickness is depending on what I want--platters/plates 2-3 inches, bowl and the like 3-8 inches thick. Just my 0.02.


----------



## honesttjohn (Jan 27, 2015)

Looks like lengthwise it's going to be. Rich Eberling is supposed to be making a lumber run my way this week sometime. After he gives me my order I'm gonna see if I can him to take them back and put em on the saw. Good excuse to make another lumber order.

If not, I get to get the Stihl out and make a fool out of myself.

HJ

Method to his madness


----------

